

Liberty Global to buy Virgin Media for $23.3bn - alan_cx
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-21347814

======
alan_cx
Can any HN folk tell me if this would mean that UK Virgin Media customers are
now some how subject to US law? I'm imagining that a situation could occur
where "my" packets could end up some how in a US based cache or proxy with out
my knowledge or permission, and then become the basis for some prosecution.

Yes, this is a slightly paranoid exaggeration, but given recent stories
regarding US prosecutors and the reach of the US, it has to be a concern.

~~~
Angostura
It's probably worth noting that Virginmedia uses Google for e-mail, so that
part of your traffic may already be subject to US law.

